# Aftermarket installation of tow package



## byowell (May 7, 2013)

My husband has fallen in love with the Routan BUT we need a van that can tow a pop-up camper that is roughly 2,400 lbs. Looks like that is possible IF we can find a Routan with a towing package. That's been difficult so am wondering about the pros and cons of having one installed. thoughts?


----------



## Zambee500 (Jun 23, 2011)

The S and SE versions are limited to 2,000 lbs. towing capacity. The SEL and SEL Premium can tow up to 3600 lbs. The main difference is the self-leveling rear shocks on the SEL and SEL Premium, which I understand are standard on the SEL and SEL Premium even without the tow package installed (at least w/ 2011-12, some question about whether it was standard on all SELs for 2009-10). So you might do better perhaps paying a little bit more on the purchase price for an SEL or SEL Premium to have that already installed. 

Just know with an S or SE you'd also have to replace the rear shocks to get a tow rating above 2,000 lbs. There is an after-market option by Monroe that is much more affordable than the OEM self-leveling shocks, but you still have to replace them. The price difference between a used SE and SEL might justify the step up knowing you already have most of the tow package pre-installed. 

Depending on what you can afford, I'd also recommend searching out a 2012 with the upgraded, beefier brakes. Brakes are one problem area of the Routan and I can only think towing would exascerbate that problem.


----------



## Artem (Dec 26, 2012)

I have done this and this is an extremely easy task. 

The trailer hitch installs on the van in 10 minutes, and uses the factory bolts in the van frame. If you lay under the rear bumper, you'll see them. 

http://www.etrailer.com/Trailer-Hitch/Chrysler/Town+and+Country/2012/13364.html?vehicleid=2012106033 
($140 on Amazon) 

For the lightning, you need this: 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/360637662774 
This is a plain T-connector that installs between the tail light connectors. 

My 2012 SEL came with this harness from the factory and I just purchased my hitch from craigslist.


----------



## Zambee500 (Jun 23, 2011)

Obviously, if you can find a pre-installed OEM that would be best. But if you're looking to add a tow hitch assembly, consider an after-market Curt. Etrailers sells them. Considerably cheaper than OEM, and nearly as well hidden under the bumper as the OEM model. There are a couple threads here on it that are worth looking at. 

Also, if you're looking older Routans, with the 2009 and 2010 the SEL and SEL Premium also come with a considerably bigger engine than the S or SE. Same issue with rear shocks, although there is some confusion whether all SELs came with the self-leveling shocks or whether it was only an option in 2009 and 2010. With 2011-2012 all four trim-lines came with same 3.6L Pentastar engine, but you still have the differences with rear-shocks between S/SE and SEL/SEL Premium.


----------



## Ipfreely49 (Jul 20, 2011)

I have a 2011 and I tow a heavy utility/motorcycle trailer often. I had the dealer install the factory hitch and wiring at time of purchase. The factory hitch replaces the steel bumper and is bolted to the frame and does not hang down. 


I have towed at least 1800-2000 pounds with a van full of people and stuff. I have no problems going stopping or otherwise. The van has plenty of power and despite the brake warping issues it stops all that weight just fine.

I have the SE and do not have any kind of self leveling shocks and have not had any issues. 

You should not have any problems towing a pop up or other small camper. 

My main concern with towing anything behind any vehicle is always braking power not pulling power. This is easily mitigated with electric trailer brakes or a surge brake for smaller campers... 

Plus with surge brakes you don't have to wire in a brake controller. Although the wire harness the dealer used gave me a 7pin connector so in theory there is a brake controller hook up hidden somewhere...


----------



## Artem (Dec 26, 2012)

Replaces the steel bumper? That means what?

This is how I installed mine:


----------



## Steveaut (Sep 16, 2010)

Any of the Routans will be fine towing a couple thousand pounds without issue. Going upwards of 2.5 or 3k pounds you gain advantages with the SEL/Premium and you. This includes an improved ride and engine and cooling capacities are improved (long term reliability and pulling power in that you are not as likely to overheat). Braking is sixes with the Routans, concur with the above; get trailer brakes in one form or another for safety reasons. All of that said, if I had the older 3.8 and I wanted to tow a 3-3.5k pound trailer, with the exception of having trailer brakes, I would do it. It just gets easier and better with the bigger motors, heavy duty coolers for oil and trans, auto level shocks, etcetera. You risk some damage to the motor and trans without such things, but it depends on how much you pull and how hard you push the vehicle when doing so. Youre not going to kill the vehicle from an every now and then pull.

After market hitches are very easy install, as noted above and again, Etrailer.com is great. I have used them many times. I recommend the curt, but they are all pretty much the same install and quality. No bumper replacement on any of the after market hitches. Mopar hitch takes more work and do replace the bumper bar behind the bumper skin. They also require removing the bumper skin and cutting away at the plastic to fit the hitch. I wouldn't waste my money and time on a mopar hitch; too much work, money and risk of scratching up or damaging the bumper.


----------



## Ipfreely49 (Jul 20, 2011)

Artem, the factory hitch does not bolt up from underneath like aftermarket hitches. 

Behind the plastic you think of as the bumper is a piece of thick tubular steel that runs all the way from side to side. The factory hitch replaces that and has a receiver tube welded too it. It allows for a little better ground clearance and a cleaner look. 

Yes there is a little trimming of the plastic bumper cover but if you are haver the dealer add it or find one that the port added its not that big a deal. 

Have scraped my hitch a couple times on steep driveways and road humps I'm glad I didn't get a aftermarket hitch, but it's probably not that big a deal. 

My wire harness runs all the way to the engine compartment and is wired into the main fuse box and main harness under the hood I'm guessing this is why I have a 7 pin hook up instead of the basic 4 pin. This should come in handy when we get a camper with brakes.


----------



## Chedman13 (May 30, 2012)

Installed, uhaul is cheapest I've found.


----------



## tuanies (Oct 16, 2009)

Chedman13 said:


> Installed, uhaul is cheapest I've found.


Can you post a pic of the Uhaul hitch please? Was contemplating Uhaul or factory.


----------



## Ondaora20 (Apr 19, 2010)

Haven't posted here in a while....I installed the factory hitch myself. It isn't terribly hard. If you have a basic, rudimentary understanding working with basic tools, and give yourself a nice long afternoon to do the job, the factory hitch is the only way to go, in my opinion.

When the rear bumper is removed, you will see the steel beam underneath that gets replaced with the beam from the hitch. The OEM hitch also has a plate that holds your electrical connector. It is a super clean install.

It is NOT the cheapest way to go, but I wouldn't have done it any other way. You can see the results by looking up my other posts.

And if you can get a '12 with the larger brakes, definitely go that route. I am in the process of collecting all of the parts needed, and will be replacing the brakes on all four sides this summer. But zero complaints as far as towing for the last two years. 

I am very happy with this vehicle


----------



## Chedman13 (May 30, 2012)

Keep us updated on what parts you exactly need to buy for the brakes and how the install goes.



Ondaora20 said:


> Haven't posted here in a while....I installed the factory hitch myself. It isn't terribly hard. If you have a basic, rudimentary understanding working with basic tools, and give yourself a nice long afternoon to do the job, the factory hitch is the only way to go, in my opinion.
> 
> When the rear bumper is removed, you will see the steel beam underneath that gets replaced with the beam from the hitch. The OEM hitch also has a plate that holds your electrical connector. It is a super clean install.
> 
> ...


----------

